# Phototos!



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Because they are so adorable, the camera just brings itself out when they scurry around!

Belgie coming out from hiding during free time










Something to smell?









Sevilla's discovered sitting in her food dish. And yes, I totally bribed her with a yogie to sit still. 









Mmm, helping mommy clean up her yogurt container









Nothing says bonding like human food!









Sevilla comes to check me out









Belgie peeks around the corner. Is it safe to come out?









I think I startled her. 









Old photo of them peeking out from under their blanket. But they're not in that cage anymore, it's a bookcase now!









They're being so good now! I let them run around on my bed, wtih a blanket down. I put extra blanket, toilet paper tubes, and boxes down for them to run around in, and they love dashing away and then back to me. Maybe I will have gotten them some food in the five seconds that I was gone? 

They usually get about a half hour out in the morning (depending on if I'm in a hurry or not), an hour or so if they're awake when I'm here for lunch (which is happening more and more, I think they're learning), and then a couple hours at night. There's not a ton of variety, but they have fun running around, and saying hi to mommy! 

And running away from the camera! I can't tell you how many pictures of tails, back, and blurry too-close faces I have now!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Awwwh, they look like fun!!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they are so gorgeous. <3
i hope my baby girl ratties turn out like that..as they are a bit shy now!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh, these girls are still pretty shy. But they're getting loads better, and Belgie'll come find me if I'm on my computer away from them for too long, which I think is great!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

cuteness!


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Are they ever so pretty!!


----------

